# Bears in my dads yard on June 4



## goose buster (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## goose buster (Jul 19, 2011)

*They came back.*

They came back Saturday. I have more pictures but it won't let me download them.Looks like they need to eat more than the bird feed.This feeder is 10 feet from the front porch.
View attachment 611159
View attachment 611161


----------



## Jim P (Jul 19, 2011)

That is neat, did you pet the little ones? lol


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats real cool .... the cubs are cute.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Photos


----------



## torrente1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Jim P said:


> That is neat, did you pet the little ones? lol



Yeah pet the little ones and get your face nocked off-I notice she is headed for the trash cans at the curb.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 3, 2011)

Great photos! I have to say that bear cubs are cute little boogers.


----------

